

Playing notes with the Web Audio API: Polyphonic Synthesis - chrislo
http://blog.chrislowis.co.uk/2013/06/10/playing-multiple-notes-web-audio-api.html

======
luxpir
That was very interesting - thanks for sharing. Browser-based DAW, here we
come?

~~~
malexw
There is one already, Soundation
([http://soundation.com/](http://soundation.com/)). I haven't used it though,
so I can't talk about its features or quality.

~~~
catshirt
surely OP was referring to a DAW that didn't require Flash

